# is there anyone close by who can help?



## dungeonbunnies (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm having issues with my sister whom I'm staying with, and need to rehome some, if not all, of our rabbits. I'm gone as much as possible to avoid conflict that could end with Zack and I being kicked out, and I can't be sure that anyone else is feeding any of the rabbits (mine or hers) when I'm gone.

My main concern is Nemesis and Caerbannog.
Nemi is a 4 yr old false dwarf polish RETIRED brood doe. Out here in the farming community where I live, there's not many pet rabbits, and I don't have the money to spay her and insure her staying in retirement.

Bannog is an 8 month old New Zealand buck. I'm afraid of I rehome him locally, that he'd wind up as someone's dinner. I didn't rescue him from that fate to resign him back to it.

If the other 3 need saved, I'll post them here later. Please help us! It hurts to have to part with any of them, but I don't feel like I can do it right anymore.
We're in Palmyra, MI


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't you just get a new bunny less than a month ago?

What a sad situation that you aren't even sure the rabbits are being fed.  Sounds like the best thing is to have them rehomed. I sure hope you can find them a place where they will be taken care of. Best of luck.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 12, 2012)

I really wish I was closer! I'm so sorry that you're going through such a tough ordeal. :/


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea, we got Swiffer around the 3rd of November, but that was just about a week before all of the problems started. I really don't want to get into all of what's going on, I've mentioned my current health issues, and I'm now going through medicine trials that are making me so sick that I can barely take care of Zackary. All of this is hitting me all at once, and I can't keep up with everything right now... if I can find a job quickly now that semester is over, I'll be able to move in a couple of months and keep everyone.

You just can't predict the future.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're going through all this and have to look into rehoming bunnies


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Dec 12, 2012)

I would appreciate it if everyone could keep us in their thoughts. Hopefully, we won't have to rehome everyone.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 13, 2012)

ray:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish I was close enough to help, because I'd love Caerbannog! Good luck, and I'll keep you in my thoughts.


*and if you get in an absolutely desperate situation, send me a PM. I would make the drive to keep Bannog in the RO family


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 13, 2012)

The closest rescue that I know of is Midwest Rabbit Rescue in Plymouth.


----------



## Julie Bunny (Dec 13, 2012)

You are so right about not being able to predict the future. Things can change very quickly out of the blue. I am way too far away to help with taking a rabbit but will keep you and your bunnies in my thoughts. Hopefully things will work out for the best for all of you.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Dec 15, 2012)

We saw Bruiser off to his new home this morning. I had my reservations until I came home from class the other night, and he was acting funny. I bedded down Swiffer and Niambi, and went to bed.

The next morning when I did chores, he was sluggish, thin, and his eyes were squinty. I had to dig out his water dish! Filled it, and by that night, he was feeling/acting better. He'd been fed, but nobody watered him for the 3-4 days that I'd had to be gone! I'm done with semester, so I can spend more time on them, and I've gone off all but my painkillers to make sure I can get out there to feed and water.

The young lady that adopted Bruiser has already called around to see about getting him fixed. She even brought him some food for his trip home. She was willing to wait until he was all better to bring him home as well... I was really sad to see him go, but I know he's going to be taken care of.

Handgrenade, if it gets desperate, I will definitely let you know. I love Bannog, and if I had to let him go to a new home, I trust my fellow RO members with my 4 legged babies!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

aww... sucks to say goodbye, but I'm SO glad you found him a really good home!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 16, 2012)

I am also SO glad you found him a good home! The girl who got him sounded eager and happy to have him! I feel like if everything is so difficult now, you definitely did the right thing! Its so hard to find an animal you love a new home, but sometimes its just what's best. I was a foster home for 2 dogs last year. Both came from abuse situations, and I had to find them new homes. One was with me for 6 months until I found her the perfect home and the second was with me for over a year until I found her the perfect home, but she needed a lot of rehabing to make right again. 
The hardest decisions are the ones that mean the most, I know you didn't come to this decision lightly, but Bruiser knows you love him and you're doing whats best! 
My heart goes out to you and your buns. Foo, Elvira and I are sending you good thoughts and nose bonks. I hope everything works out for you! :hearts


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Dec 16, 2012)

Just got handed an eviction notice.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 16, 2012)

OH NO! OMG, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

oh no . why does bad stuff always seem to hit at once? >< I really wish I was closer so I could maybe help somehow... that really sucks!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Dec 16, 2012)

it's been bad for a while, to the point where my son didn't want to go home anymore, and sat in the middle of the kitchen and cried that he wanted to go "Home". I just don't know what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

*hug*


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Dec 16, 2012)

this whole thing is a mess. I've posted ads for the other rabbits, but I may have to surrender them to a shelter if I can't find anything else.


----------

